# Mike Tell us more



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike Perhaps you could tell us a little more about your history in detailing :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Last night I started writing a pictorial biography, then it got late so I had to push away from the keyboard for the day...

In a half hour I'm leaving to shoot a segment for our new TV show and when I get finished with that I have to put together the polishers, pads and products to shoot a series of 9 new how-to videos for which production starts next week. Monday we're shooting more TV for the new show, so time is kind of limited but I'll try to get it put together and posted as soon as possible.

Been shooting a lot of video lately, for TV, PPV, YouTube, etc., behind the scenes it's _*really busy*_...










From left to right...
*Brendan, Butch McCall, Ted Jones who is the Executive Produce and Eric Dunn*









Have to leave in 20 minutes to film...

I'll try to get the bio done and posted as fast as I can get to it and do a good job... After next week the idea is things will slow down... at least for a few weeks... good thing to I have a *1951 Riley RMD Drop-Head Coupe* to restore the single stage paint on and a very rare *1954 EMW* built at the old BMW factory in Eisenach, East Germany to remove the swirls out of and restore a finish worthy of the marque.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like your days are very busy


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fascinating stuff :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A detailing legend...:thumb:


----------

